# Seriously Low FPS on WOW, HElP :)



## Herbz2k8 (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi, I have really low fps whilst playing World of Warcraft online. 

I used to have between 50-80 fps but they dropped about a month ago and have remained between 3-12fps.

Im not sure why or how this has happend but if you could help this would be most appreciated.

I have all the patches installed and I have the new expansion. 

Im using a laptop to play warcraft with quite good spec. 

My laptop model is a HP Pavilion Dv6000.

I payed about £600 for the laptop about 8 months ago.



PLEASE HELP ME


----------



## Herbz2k8 (Nov 15, 2008)

I have 2GB Ram (1983 to be exact), AMB Athlon 64 X2 Dual-Core Processor TK-55, Nvidia Ge-force Card of 512mb. I'm not sure what model im not great with vista and Im not sure how to find out what my motherboard is


----------



## Herbz2k8 (Nov 15, 2008)

Just found my card (i think), Ge-force 7150m, Intergrated with 64mb dedicated memory and 495mb shared memory


----------



## Herbz2k8 (Nov 15, 2008)

Someone help please ='[


----------



## Shirk (Nov 15, 2008)

Try and go into your Control Panel>NVidia Control Panel>Manage 3d Settings> and then set your 3d settings to custom and then drag the slider to performance and see if that helps at all


----------



## dxj (Jul 31, 2007)

Give people chance to responed instead of spamming.

Have you altered any of the game settings at all?


----------



## ChrisUK92 (Oct 29, 2008)

Since 3.0 WoW's GFX performance has been terrible espesically with Ati's. Many people with top end computers 4850/70's are only managing 20/30fps in Dalaran with medium settings and no-one knows why.

WoW is possibly now one of the hardest games to achieve max settings with while maintaining 30+ fps.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

ChrisUK92 said:


> Since 3.0 WoW's GFX performance has been terrible espesically with Ati's. Many people with top end computers 4850/70's are only managing 20/30fps in Dalaran with medium settings and no-one knows why.
> 
> WoW is possibly now one of the hardest games to achieve max settings with while maintaining 30+ fps.


I doubt it
have you played these two?
GTA 4
Crysis

anyways have tried spraying out your laptop with a can of compressed air to rid it of dust it may just be tempature issue
download Everest and post your temps
http://majorgeeks.com/download4181.html


----------

